# Cinema display : 2 x 20" ou 1 x 23" ?



## raspa (30 Mai 2005)

Voilà je prévoie de m'équiper prochainement d'un PowerMac et au moment de choisir le moniteur je me suis aperçu que pour 100 eu de plus je pouvais commander 2 écrans 20" au lieu d'un seul en 23".
Qu'en pensez vous ? Est-ce que la solution des 2 x 20" en dual display est plus intéressante que celle du 23" tout seul ?


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mai 2005)

Un peu comme si tu nous demandais de choisir la couleur de ta voiture, c'est question extremement subjective dont tu es le seul juge.

Techniquement, la charge de 2 écrans 20" sera plus élévé pour une seule carte graphique qu'un seul 23". Sans parler du fait que la VRAM est divisé par le nombre d'écrans connecté.
Si ta carte vidéo dispose de 64Mo :
1 x 23" : 64Mo VRAM
2 x 20" : 32Mo VRAM chacun.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mai 2005)

bonjour,
Si tu prends le choix de deux ecrans tu peux toujours t'équiper d'une seconde carte graphique, une carte par écran c'est le top !!!!!!

MamaCass


----------



## raspa (30 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses  

Non je ne vous demandais pas de choisir la couleur de ma voiture, mais plutôt le genre d'info sur la VRAM qui est divisée par deux (Je ne savais pas mais ça semble bien logique). Je ne savais pas non plus que l'on pouvait installer deux cartes graphiques, une pour chaque moniteur  :rose: 
Je pense que l'option 2 x 20" est quand même la plus intéressante quitte à racheter une nouvelle carte graphique par la suite...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mai 2005)

Tu peux installer autant de cartes graphiques que tu as de ports PCI de libre. Mais une carte graphique PCI est obligatoirement moins performante qu'en AGP. Mais cela laisse toute la puissance au moniteur principal sur la carte AGP. Tout dépend de tes besoins et de ton utilisation...


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'option 2 x 20" est quand même la plus intéressante quitte à racheter une nouvelle carte graphique par la suite...



C'est royal comme configuration.


----------



## archi (30 Mai 2005)

1 x 30" :love:


----------



## raspa (30 Mai 2005)

Ok, bien pigé c'est un moniteur principal sur la carte la plus puissante en AGP et un second moniteur sur une carte secondaire installée en PCI. Et cette config est donc meilleure que deux moniteurs sur la même carte ?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
SI tu prends le premier modele de powemac G5 la carte video est de 64 mo (peut etre un peu juste pour deux ecrans 20 pouces), mais si tu prends à partir du modele 2 jusqu'au plus puissant tu disposes de 128 mo de mémoire vidéo, ce qui est largement suffisant pour deux ecran 20 pouces (64 chacun). 

Donc en résumé, si tu prends le premier modele penses à l'achat d'une seconde carte graphique si après essai, tu trouves que 64 mo pour deux ecrans c'est un peu juste.

Si tu decides de prendre un modele supérieur 128 mo suffiront pour tes deux ecrans.

Bonne journée, peux tu nous préciser la config que tu souhaites acquérir ?
Merci

MamaCass


----------



## raspa (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse,

J'envisage de m'équiper du 2 x 2,3 dans la mesure où le refroidissement liquide me fait un peu peur et que je ne suis pas sur que l'écart de vitesse justifie l'écart de prix. Je prends aussi 2 Go de mémoire ainsi que le bluetooth et la carte airport.
Je m'en servirais essentiellement pour Photoshop acccompagné de Iview media pro puisque je suis photographe. Pas de jeux ou alors très peu (depuis que j'ai laché mon PC  ) Le reste, comme tout le monde : Pages, Mail, Safari etc...
J'ai actuellement un Powerbok 15 " 1,5 Ghz 1 Go RAM que je vais revendre afin de financer une partie du PM... par la suite un 12" me suffira amplement.

Oilà...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2005)

En effet l'avantage du modele haut de gamme est quand meme la vitesse du bus plus rapide, la vitesse du proc et la carte vidéo, le watercooling mais je pense que pour ton utilisation, ton choix est le bon, à vrai dire tu seras tranquille quelques années !!!
Bonne continuation et tiens nous au courant (on voudra des photos) tu vas te régaler avec Photoshop !
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## raspa (31 Mai 2005)

Tu penses que le watercooling est un plus ?
Je me dis que si ils ont mis un tel système c'est que le processeur doit-être méchamment overclocké d'ou ma petite inquiètude concernant la fiabilité. D'autre part a-t-on assez de recul pour juger de la fiabilité du système de watercooling lui-même ?  Pour moi le watercooling c'est le truc des bricolos PCistes qui font chauffer leur bécane juste pour faire pêter le bench et puis changer de proc. 1 mois après...
Voilà, je ne suis pas prêt aux expérience trop extrèmes  

Encore merci pour vos tuyaux... c'est sympa dans le coin


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2005)

Le water cooling est un systeme de refroidissement de processeur, je pense que chez Apple cela a bien été étudié, en effet c'est un plus. Les processeurs du powermac haut de gamme (le plus cher) n'a pas un processeur overclocké et heureseument ! L'overclocking est fait pas certainnes personnes qui veulent gagner quelques megahertz. Aucun processeur neuf n'est overclocké par le fabricant.

Mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2005)

Alors où en est ton choix ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

J'arrive en retard, mais je pencherais pour le 2x20", rien que pour la surface d'affichage...
Sinon, tres bonne config! 
Petit conseil (s'il n'est pas trop tard), prends plutot la RAM chez crucial ou autre, pas chez Apple, ca te permettra de gagner des euros, pour investir si besoin dans une autre carte graphique


----------



## TK3 (21 Juin 2005)

le 23" a énormément d'intéret pour ceux qui font du montage sous fnal cut pro ( on peut avoir le visualisateur et le canevas à 100% en DV en gardant une timeline conséquente ) par contre pour de la retouche photo c'est pas super indispensable .

mes 2cents ( mais je ne t'apprends surement rien   ) : calibre tes écrans , surtout avec deux !
moi il faut que j'y passe : grosses diférences entre le TFT et le CRT


----------



## vg93179 (22 Juin 2005)

moi je penche pour le 23 pouces. 
Car en fait, on travaille principalement sur 1 écran. 
 L'autre sert pour les palettes et les fenêtres de travail (pour photoshop) le chutier et les fenêtres diverses (final cut ) 
Donc ce qui importe, c'est surtout la taille de l'écran principal. 
Je sais pas si c'est très clair. Mais en gros, prend un 23 pouces, achète toi en plus un 15 ou 17 pour 100/200 euros pour tes palettes ou fenêtres. Ca sera plus pratique. 
En plus le 23 pouces est HD. Ce qui t'assure pour l'avenir.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Juin 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> En plus le 23 pouces est HD. Ce qui t'assure pour l'avenir.


Ca ne veut rien dire. La dénomination "HD" n'est que purement marketing. rien à voir avec un quelconque "avenir".


----------



## TK3 (28 Juin 2005)

faut peut être arrêter de dire des bétises ( désolé ... )mais le terme HD est tout ce qu'il y a défini et précis dans le domaine de la vidéo .

Contrairement à ce que pense de nombreux marquèteux et vendeurs sans vergogne , la HD c'est 2 formats : 720P ( aka 1280*720 en progressif ) et 1080i ( aka 1920*1080 en entrelacé , même si on parle aussi de 1080p mais les diffuseurs vidéo et scaleurs externes capables de déséntrelacer le signal sont rares et surtout chers ( hors PCHC pour la source  ) ) pour les deux résolutions ca peut être à 50 ou 60 Hz nativement.

donc oui le 23" est HD sans restriction puisqu'il est capable de diffuser la HD sans faire de rescaling , à la différence du 20" qui ne peut diffuser que le 720p de manière native .

c'était le 1/4 heure culturel vidéo :lol:


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> faut peut être arrêter de dire des bétises ( désolé ... )mais le terme HD est tout ce qu'il y a défini et précis dans le domaine de la vidéo .
> 
> c'était le 1/4 heure culturel vidéo :lol:


Tu peux ranger le ton suffisant, ce n'était franchement pas nécessaire.
Dans le domaine de la vidéo : oui, mais, en l'occurence, il s'agit ici de moniteurs informatique. Ces derniers ne sont pas adaptés à la vidéo pour au moins 2 bonnes raisons : des pixels carrés et une impossibilité de fonctionnement en mode entrelacé. Ce n'est pas parce que la résolution supportée correspond à celles des normes HD en vidéo et qu'il peut afficher des images tant bien que mal que ça en fait un moniteur HD. 
D'ailleurs, si on part de ce principe, mon moniteur IIyama à tube de plus de 5 ans est lui aussi HD puisqu'il supporte ces résolutions ! On ne trouverait également plus que des moniteurs informatique aux rayons TV des magasins.


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juin 2005)

Je suis peut être hors sujet mais : pourquoi pas un 30"  

(Excusez moi mais je suis en stage et j'ai pas eu le temps de comparer le 30" au prix d'un 2*20")


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

LE 30" est :love:
MAIS : 
Il faut une bonne carte graphique pour le piloter
Il coute environ 3000, soit 3 fois le prix d'un 20"...


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il coute environ 3000&#65533;, soit 3 fois le prix d'un 20"...


Moi, j'aurais dis 4 fois le prix


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Désolé pour les prix, mais c'est de tete 
Il est à combien le 20"? C'est pas 1000 euros?
J'irai voir ce soir, chez moi...


----------



## TK3 (28 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux ranger le ton suffisant, ce n'était franchement pas nécessaire.
> Dans le domaine de la vidéo : oui, mais, en l'occurence, il s'agit ici de moniteurs informatique. Ces derniers ne sont pas adaptés à la vidéo pour au moins 2 bonnes raisons : des pixels carrés et une impossibilité de fonctionnement en mode entrelacé. Ce n'est pas parce que la résolution supportée correspond à celles des normes HD en vidéo et qu'il peut afficher des images tant bien que mal que ça en fait un moniteur HD.
> D'ailleurs, si on part de ce principe, mon moniteur IIyama à tube de plus de 5 ans est lui aussi HD puisqu'il supporte ces résolutions ! On ne trouverait également plus que des moniteurs informatique aux rayons TV des magasins.



je n'avais pas du tout l'intention d'être ou de paraître suffisant , je te présente mes excuses si c'est l'impression que j'ai pu te donner   

c'est vrai que cette histoire de pixels carrés d'un coté et rectangulaires de l'autre ca a le dont de rendre chèvre  :hein: 

Le pire c'est le "rendu" des lcd trop "précisé pour de la vidéo qui fait que je garde moi aussi mon bon vieux iiyama "compatible HD" pour controler si on veut le rendu , sans parler du passage obligé par le projo ( qui lui peut faire de l'entrelacé et du progressif ).
Perso je ne sais pas si c'est une mauvaise chose que l'entrelacé prenne une petite claque en ce moment : perso je ne serais pas contre une caméra 720p en 24i/s avec un vrai controle de la profondeur de champ ( sans que ca  coute le prix d'une bagnole non plus :lol:  )

pour en revenir à nos écrans , un 20" permettra de controler sans downscaler du 720p et le 23" du 1080 , c'est pour ca que je les qualifiait de HD , mais ca s'arrète là .

PS : pour les rayons télés c'est déjà le cas : dur de trouver une bonne vieille télé 50Hz à tube et pas un moniteur lcd ou plasma au rendu dégueulasse ( surtout en regard du prix demandé  :mouais: )


----------



## TK3 (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour les prix, mais c'est de tete
> Il est à combien le 20"? C'est pas 1000 euros?
> J'irai voir ce soir, chez moi...



c'est pire que çà :
30" = 3119¤
23"=1549¤
20"=819¤

donc 2,01 23" pour un 30" et 3,8 20" pour un 30"


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Vu ton application, reste sur le choix 2x20" alors


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne sais pas si c'est une mauvaise chose que l'entrelacé prenne une petite claque en ce moment : perso je ne serais pas contre une caméra 720p en 24i/s avec un vrai controle de la profondeur de champ ( sans que ca coute le prix d'une bagnole non plus :lol:  )


Telles que les choses sont en train d'évoluer, l'entrelacé ne prend aucune claque, pas plus que le progressif. Les 2 formats vont très certainement cohabiter.
Pour des raisons d'uniformité (rendu à l'écran) et de marketing (1080 c'est plus que 720), les chaines de TV ont, pour la plupart, choisi l'entrelacé. 
Si on reste en France, TF1 a inauguré sa régie finale HD le 1er Juin. Les programmes concernés (fictions) doivent désormais être livrés (en plus d'un Beta Num SD) en HD-Cam 1080i et 5.1 Dolby-E lorsque c'est possible. C'est pareil pour C+ (et les filiales de ces 2 chaines TPS et CanalSat) et M6. Seuls les chaînes du service public n'ont pas encore pris de position (comme d'hab'). 
Bref, pour la TV, le choix semble être fait, ce sera de l'entrelacé.
Le format progressif en 720p sera lui utilisé pour les DVD du commerce.


----------



## TK3 (29 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Telles que les choses sont en train d'évoluer, l'entrelacé ne prend aucune claque, pas plus que le progressif. Les 2 formats vont très certainement cohabiter.



ca va pas être simple 



> Pour des raisons d'uniformité (rendu à l'écran) et de marketing (1080 c'est plus que 720), les chaines de TV ont, pour la plupart, choisi l'entrelacé.
> Si on reste en France, TF1 a inauguré sa régie finale HD le 1er Juin. Les programmes concernés (fictions) doivent désormais être livrés (en plus d'un Beta Num SD) en HD-Cam 1080i et 5.1 Dolby-E lorsque c'est possible. C'est pareil pour C+ (et les filiales de ces 2 chaines TPS et CanalSat) et M6. Seuls les chaînes du service public n'ont pas encore pris de position (comme d'hab').
> Bref, pour la TV, le choix semble être fait, ce sera de l'entrelacé.



ca c'est une très mauvaise nouvelle pour les amateurs de projection !

En DLP ou LCD il n'existe aujourd'hui aucun produit grand public avec une matrice en 1920*1080 ,  et pour les amateurs de tritube il faut un très gros 9" pour passer correctement du 1080p ( je ne parle pas de 1080i ou là c'est s'amuser à compter les lignes )

alors qu'en 720p il n'y avait que des avantages pour l'utilisateur final :
- pas de désentrelacement à prévoir : c'est toujours un problème en DVD et ca va pas s'arranger en HD .
- les projos existent déjà depuis longtemps quel que soit la technologie .
- aux US où ils ont de la HD depuis un bout de temps sur les bouquets payants , la plupart sont en 720p et la qualité est assez fantastique 

moi j'attends toujours d'être sur du format pour choisir le remplaçant de mon petit TT , qui est au taquet pour le 720p mais incapable de passer du 1080p 

*c'est quoi le Dolby-E ? encore un nouveau petit format pour nous faire changer d'ampli ???* 



> Le format progressif en 720p sera lui utilisé pour les DVD du commerce.



Au moins une bonne nouvelle  :love: si ils arrètent de foutre de l'EE


----------



## kitetrip (29 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que çà :
> 30" = 3119¤
> 23"=1549¤
> 20"=819¤


 
Finalement, il est pas mal ce 20"


----------



## MarcMame (29 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est une très mauvaise nouvelle pour les amateurs de projection !


Pas nécessairement, d'abord parce que les choses ne sont pas réellement encore figées tant que la diffusion n'a pas encore commencée. Une régie HD utilisée en 1080i peut instantanément basculer en 720p, c'est prévu pour. Par contre, une fois le choix défini, il ne sera sans doute pas question de mélanger les 2 formats au sein de la même chaine. 
Il n'est pas interdit de penser que les chaines tout cinéma (TPS cinéma, CinéCinéma, C+ cinéma) choisisse le 720p. L'avenir nous le dira.
D'autre part, il n'y a pas un format meilleur que l'autre, les 2 possedent leurs avantages et inconvénients.
Sans rentrer dans les détails, le 1080i présente un gros avantage face au 720p pour la diffusion de flux TV : le mode entrelacé est beaucoup moins fatigant pour les yeux que le mode progressif. Or, les gens passent en moyenne 4 heures par jour devant leur TV. Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà passé des journées complètes au cinéma mais en général, au bout de 6 heures, on ressort avec un joli mal de crane.
Le cerveau a bien plus de facilité à regarder 50 trames/sec que 25 images pleines / sec, même si ce dernier est plus "joli".
De toute façon, les amateurs de projections seront comblés par le 720p des DVD et quelque soit le format, la différence avec le SD est énorme.






> En DLP ou LCD il n'existe aujourd'hui aucun produit grand public avec une matrice en 1920*1080


C'est vrai, c'est un problème. Il n'existe pas à l'heure actuelle d'écran TFT, plasma ou projecteur grand public pouvant afficher nativement du 1080i. Il faut compter aujourd'hui un minimum de 30 000¤ pour un proj Sony ou JVC en 2K pouvant le faire.
Mais ça va changer surement rapidement.



> moi j'attends toujours d'être sur du format pour choisir le remplaçant de mon petit TT , qui est au taquet pour le 720p mais incapable de passer du 1080p


Ne parle pas du 1080p. Ce n'est pas un format défini pour le grand public. 720p ou 1080i.



> *c'est quoi le Dolby-E ? encore un nouveau petit format pour nous faire changer d'ampli ???*


Non. Le dolby-E est un format de compression et d'encapsulage du son permettant de caser 8 canaux audios et ses métadonnées dans une seule paire AES-EBU (2 canaux).
Les Betas Digital et HD-Cam ne possedant que 4 canaux audios, ce système permet de fournir sur la même K7 : le programme en 5.1 + un encodage Dolby surround (4.0) le tout encodé en Dolby-E sur les canaux 1+2. Les canaux 3+4 reçoivent une copie de l'encodage Dolby Surround servant de secours en cas de problème avec les canaux Dolby-E en 1+2.
Le gros avantage du Dolby-E face à l'AC3 est qu'il est éditable en temps réel, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'AC3 qui, une fois encodé, ne peut plus être modifié.
Ce format ne sert qu'à la livraison des masters aux chaînes de TV. Il est décodé lors de la diffusion puis ré-encodé en Dolby Digital AC3. C'est ce dernier signal qui sera reçu chez le téléspéctateur.
Pas de changement à ce niveau donc.
Ce système est déjà en place et utilisé chez Canal+ pour la diffusion des films en 5.1





> Au moins une bonne nouvelle  :love: si ils arrètent de foutre de l'EE


   C'est quoi l'EE ?


----------



## TK3 (29 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas nécessairement, d'abord parce que les choses ne sont pas réellement encore figées tant que la diffusion n'a pas encore commencée. Une régie HD utilisée en 1080i peut instantanément basculer en 720p, c'est prévu pour. Par contre, une fois le choix défini, il ne sera sans doute pas question de mélanger les 2 formats au sein de la même chaine.
> Il n'est pas interdit de penser que les chaines tout cinéma (TPS cinéma, CinéCinéma, C+ cinéma) choisisse le 720p. L'avenir nous le dira.
> D'autre part, il n'y a pas un format meilleur que l'autre, les 2 possedent leurs avantages et inconvénients.
> Sans rentrer dans les détails, le 1080i présente un gros avantage face au 720p pour la diffusion de flux TV : le mode entrelacé est beaucoup moins fatigant pour les yeux que le mode progressif. Or, les gens passent en moyenne 4 heures par jour devant leur TV. Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà passé des journées complètes au cinéma mais en général, au bout de 6 heures, on ressort avec un joli mal de crane.
> ...



la fatigue au cinéma vient souvent du 24im/s plus que du "mode progressif" ( bizzare de dire ca en parlant d'une pellicule :rateau: ). En progressif et 60 ou 50 im/s il n'y a aucune fatigue même sur grosse base d'image . par contre en entrelacé ca n'est pas la même mayonnaise ...

il est clair que le 720p est une amélioration énorme face à la SD  il y a certains coffrets chez moi que je n'ouvre même plus je regarde directement la version HD :love:





C'est vrai, c'est un problème. Il n'existe pas à l'heure actuelle d'écran TFT, plasma ou projecteur grand public pouvant afficher nativement du 1080i. Il faut compter aujourd'hui un minimum de 30 000¤ pour un proj Sony ou JVC en 2K pouvant le faire.
Mais ça va changer surement rapidement.



> Ne parle pas du 1080p. Ce n'est pas un format défini pour le grand public. 720p ou 1080i.



mais quand on prjette tout en progressif on est bien obligé d'en parler :wink:



> Non. Le dolby-E est un format de compression et d'encapsulage du son permettant de caser 8 canaux audios et ses métadonnées dans une seule paire AES-EBU (2 canaux).
> Les Betas Digital et HD-Cam ne possedant que 4 canaux audios, ce système permet de fournir sur la même K7 : le programme en 5.1 + un encodage Dolby surround (4.0) le tout encodé en Dolby-E sur les canaux 1+2. Les canaux 3+4 reçoivent une copie de l'encodage Dolby Surround servant de secours en cas de problème avec les canaux Dolby-E en 1+2.
> Le gros avantage du Dolby-E face à l'AC3 est qu'il est éditable en temps réel, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'AC3 qui, une fois encodé, ne peut plus être modifié.
> Ce format ne sert qu'à la livraison des masters aux chaînes de TV. Il est décodé lors de la diffusion puis ré-encodé en Dolby Digital AC3. C'est ce dernier signal qui sera reçu chez le téléspéctateur.
> ...



tu m'as l'air très calé au niveau téléopérateur ( pour le boulot je suppose :wink: ) !
J'ai saisi le principe , mais le plus important vu par le petit bout de la lorgnette ( client final ) c'est qu'il n'y aura pas de changement de matos en vue 






> C'est quoi l'EE ?


 
EE = Edge Enhancement donc accentuation de contour en vertical ou horizontal ou les deux .
C'est la pire invention des diffuseurs satellites et des éditeurs de DVD : ca consiste à accentuer les contours pour augmenter l'impression de contraste : autant ca "marche" pas mal sur une télé ( qui sont dotées de filtre "améliorant " l'image DONC c'est inutile ) autant dès que l'on passe en projection sur grande base c'est une catastrophe :
- échos ( des fois 2 ) autour de tous les contours ( pire que si on avait poussé le sharpness à fond )
- c'est dans le flux mpeg2 donc une fois que ca y est c'est foutu .
- perte de définission énorme : le plus drole c'est que l'on arrive à avoir des trailers sur internet ( sans EE ) avec une meilleure définition que le DVD final : exemple et non des moindres Starwars episode 1 :eek!:

un des premiers a avoir soulevé le problème est  Bjoern Roy et ce dès 2000 peut être avant sur AVS.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> la fatigue au cinéma vient souvent du 24im/s plus que du "mode progressif" ( bizzare de dire ca en parlant d'une pellicule :rateau: ). En progressif et 60 ou 50 im/s il n'y a aucune fatigue même sur grosse base d'image . par contre en entrelacé ca n'est pas la même mayonnaise ...


Je crois que tu fais une confusion...
Le terme progressif a été inventé pour la vidéo par opposition au traditionnel mode entrelacé pour pouvoir les distinguer.
Ce qui n'est pas progressif est entrelacé et inversement.
Une pellicule cinéma est, par essence, progressive. 24 images complètes toutes les secondes.
Une image TV tourne à 25 i/s mais est composée de 2 demi-images (trames) différentes qui seront affichées l'une après l'autre. Dans la réalité, ça ne fait pas du 25i/s mais du 50 trames/s. L'impression de fluidité est doublée, le cerveau s'adapte mieux et fatigue beaucoup moins.
Si on en revient à la HD (pour la TV) :
Il n'existe que 2 types de sources : 
- du 25p 
- du 50i
Rien d'autre.

Il n'existe pas de source en 50p. Vouloir désentrelacer du 50i avec un traitement externe, ce qui est tout à fait possible, ne revient pas du tout au même que si la source avait été directement capturé en 50p. Il s'agit dans ce cas précis, de stocker la première trame en attendant la seconde, puis de les diffuser en même temps pour donner une "impression" de progressif. Mais cela ne reste qu'une impression puisque la source n'a pas été filmé comme ça.

La fatigue visuelle des 24i/s au cinéma est tout à fait comparable au 25p puisque le principe de capture est identique à 1i/s pres.
Un doubleur arrange certes un peu les choses mais c'est générateur d'artefacts.

En ce qui me concerne : 
- Vive la TV en 1080i  
- Vive les films en 720p


----------



## MarcMame (29 Juin 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> lmais quand on prjette tout en progressif on est bien obligé d'en parler


Ca reste une bidouille de désentrelacement. Ce n'est pas vraiment du 1080p à proprement parler. Ni dans sa résolution, ni dans son rendu.
Un peu comme les quadrupleurs de lignes faroudja. On ne peut pas afficher ce qui n'existe pas alors on l'invente. Ca peut parraitre plus joli mais ce n'est pas la réalité de ce qu'il y a sur la source.


----------



## TK3 (29 Juin 2005)

il n'y avait aucune confusion dans ma tête : d'où les guillemets en parlant de la pellicule   

même si il n'y aura pas de 1080p , il reste que le 1080i désentrelacè génère les mêmes exigences au niveau du projo en matières de résolution , bande passante de l'électronique et capacité de résolution optique pour les tritubles qui en font un mode très difficile à projeter correctement ... il n'y a pas plus de 5 modèles en tritubes capables de cette prouesse   

comme de toutes facons ses monstres sont hors de portée de ma bourse , j'espère que l'on aura droit à du 720p natif pour les chaines cinéma -> un bon 8" Electromagnétique et zou   

pour le reste il faut espèrer que le projo se fera bien au 1080i en 50i , certains n'aiment pas ca du tout et c'est pas évident à tester vu le manque de sources ... avec un 963SA modifié qui sort du 1080i même si c'est pas la source originale les fréquences sont au moins bonnes ... ( sinon comme mon poste de télé est mort , je vais attendre et acheter un téléviseur compatible quand ils sortiront )


on serait pas en train de s'éloigner du post originel là


----------

